# How can you tell if you have DCC?



## Santa Claus (Dec 23, 2016)

Gday all,

I do not have a DCC system yet. I'm looking at getting a NCE starter sytem but I haven't done so yet. I only have DC. I recently bought several locos which I bought as DCC installed by someone previous. Without opening them and looking is there a way to put them on a test track with a DCC controller and see if there is a chip installed or if the loco is just DC. I've read that a DC loco on a DCC track can cause damage (I'm not sure if that is the case the other way around) Any advice when buying used locos?

SC


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

Santa Claus said:


> I've read that a DC loco on a DCC track can cause damage (I'm not sure if that is the case the other way around)


There's no harm in putting a DCC locomotive on DC track.

you might try bringing it to a hobby shop.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

What scale? If steam, is there multiple wires between the loco and tender? If diesel, pop the shell.


----------



## Santa Claus (Dec 23, 2016)

```

```



gregc said:


> There's no harm in putting a DCC locomotive on DCC track.
> 
> you might try bringing it to a hobby shop.



Do you mean a DCC loco on a DC track?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Just put it on the track and ask your commander to read it, if there's no decoder you'll get a 'can't read decoder' message. You'll also get the same message if the decoder is faulty so its not 100%.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

Santa Claus said:


> Do you mean a DCC loco on a DC track?


sorry, yes.


----------



## Santa Claus (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Bwells said:


> If steam, is there multiple wires between the loco and tender?


Not necessarily a difference. I have a couple of DC steamers that have wires between the tender and loco. They are just using the tender wheels to pick up power -- no decoder inside.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

A DCC controller from NCE or Digitrax should indicate
whether you have a decoder installed in a loco.

If yours does not find the loco, take off the shell
and see if there is one there. An after market decoder
will be a postage stamp size plastic covered device
with a number of colored wires attached to it.

A problem is that the actual decoder address is
unknown in a used loco. You'll need this to run the loco.

Your DCC controller manual should be able to tell
you if you can read that address, and if not, how
to reset it to factory default which is 3. After that
you can then change the address to that of your
choice within the limits of your controller.

Don


----------



## Santa Claus (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks for all the advice. I picked up a lovely Brawa BR 19.1. My understanding is that this is fitted with DCC from the factory. No wires visible at the tender. I do not want to do damage to the loco by putting it on the wrong system. It is a shame that the manufactures of DCC command systems do not have a generic request which gets individual chips to ID. 

Mr C


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

Santa Claus said:


> It is a shame that the manufactures of DCC command systems do not have a generic request which gets individual chips to ID.


Not sure if you're asking if a DCC system can query the decoder to identify itself. If you are, at least an NCE PowerCab can read both a manufacture code and decoder version.

See page 4 of the NCE PowerCab manual


----------



## Santa Claus (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi Greg

That looks like what I'm talking about. I'm just reading the manual I don't have a unit. Does it give you the address as well as the manufacturers code or is that assuming it is a new decoder on address 3?

Does that work if the loco is on another address besides 3?

Mr C


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

I just went partially thru the programming sequence. At step #7, after entering a 1, it reported Short Adr: 004. So yes, it reads the manufacturer code, decoder version and decoder address (presumably either the short or long depending on which is being programmed).


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

Santa Claus said:


> Does it give you the address as well as the manufacturers code or is that assuming it is a new decoder on address 3?


You need to enter the decoder address into the handheld / controller first so it will know which decoder to 'talk to', even if you only have one on the track ...
Then [in most cases] you can read other values programmed into the decoder itself as well as manufacturer ID


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

On line dealers are saying the loco is no longer available.
Their info also said that it has a decoder and sound.

Surely there must be an indication on the carton it
came in stating whether DC or DCC and/or sound.
Usually, too, there is an owners manual.

If you have a DC power source you could test it
with that. Even a typical 9 volt battery should
be sufficient for a 'bench test'. Many DCC locos
will run on a DC track without harm. If it
runs, even if, DCC, it will be safe to use on a
DC track until you get a DCC controller.

On the other hand, you can damage a DC loco
on a DCC track. 

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Santa Claus said:


> It is a shame that the manufactures of DCC command systems do not have a generic request which gets individual chips to ID.
> 
> Mr C


They do, on Digitrax and Tsunami decoders it's CV8, don't know about others. It comes back with a number which you can check on a list from NMRA here: http://www.nmra.org/sites/default/files/standards/sandrp/pdf/appendix_a_s-9.2.2.pdf

Edit: I've just checked my old PowerCab manual and when you select 'programme track' you will see:
1. STD
2. CV
3.REG

Press 1 and you will 'MAIN OFF' and 'MANUFACTURER:- - -' The spaces will be filled in with a number which you can check on the above list. Sorry, should have check that before. Disregard my CV comment.


----------



## Santa Claus (Dec 23, 2016)

No worries I sure appreciate the comments and advice.


----------

